# I have a rare Sampson's fox on my property!  Want to trap him!



## dianneS (Sep 9, 2009)

I've noticed that my roosters are missing some tail feathers recently.  I lost a few hens in broad daylight, in under the trees and much too close to the house to be a hawk.  

I saw the strangest looking animal yesterday, I couldn't believe my eyes!  I thought it was a baby deer at first because of its big ears, then it started to move and I saw its dog-like body and catlike tail!  It has to be a Sampson's fox, or a fox with mange, but he didn't look like he had mange.  

This fox has a short coat and a long skinny tail like a cat.  He's really strange looking.  I'd like to trap him, I don't want to shoot him, but he's making himself very comfortable and doesn't seem to be scared of anything!  He's snatching chickens right near the house in broad daylight.  He wasn't very scared of me either.

Can I trap a fox in a live trap or won't I be able to "out-fox" him?  I'm not sure how to go about trapping him, but he has tried to dig under the chicken house in the past and I think he hangs around quite a bit.  I got a really good look at him and he's really odd.  I'd love to see him close up!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 9, 2009)

A hav a hart trap with some "free" chicken meat in it will surely bring him in...

 Good Luck and TAKE PICTURES.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I could get him in a bigger havaheart trap than I currently own.  I'll have to lock up my cats at night, I'm sure I can get him considering how content he seems to be around here.  Its just a matter of what to do once I get him that is the problem!

Oh, I will take lots and lots of pictures if I get him, he's a sight to behold!


----------



## Rooster#3 (Apr 1, 2010)

does it look like this


----------



## dianneS (Apr 1, 2010)

Rooster#3 said:
			
		

> does it look like this
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1657_sampson_fox.jpg


Yeah, that's about what he looked like.  Really long skinny tail, almost as long as his body and really big ears.

He was kind of a fawn color, not quite red like a long haired fox.  No other markings on him.  He looked healthy though, not like a fox with mange.  No bald patches or anything like that.  My neighbor saw him too and agrees that he didn't look like he had mange.

I haven't seen him lately, since I got a livestock guardian dog!


----------



## annageckos (Aug 22, 2010)

Sampson's foxes are gray foxes with a coat mutation. The 'long hair fox' is a red fox they are two different species. Gray foxes are smaller and can easily climb.


----------



## dianneS (Aug 23, 2010)

annageckos said:
			
		

> Sampson's foxes are gray foxes with a coat mutation. The 'long hair fox' is a red fox they are two different species. Gray foxes are smaller and can easily climb.


This guy is red with short hair.  Doesn't look like he has mange, he looks like he's had a haircut!  Several neighbors have seen him and he's certainly odd.  We all agree he doesn't seem to have mange, looks very healthy, has a white tip on his tail and red all over.  His ears are huge and he's completely fearless!

Since I got a livestock guardian dog I don't see the fox much anymore.  I hope no one has killed him.

There was a coyote with mange that made the news recently.  He was really sickly looking and looked nothing like this fox.  It must have been a slow news day?

My fox looked a lot like this guy  http://wildlifemysteries.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/samson-fox-iii.jpg


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 23, 2010)

He is cool....Ive never seen a fox like that in all my life....good luck traping a fox...they are smart....and crazy!!!  Made a fool out of me..once..and only once...


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope you catch him; I would love to see some pics!


----------



## Papadavid (Aug 23, 2010)

Be careful of any wild animal that gets comfortable around people and seem to be fearless. Remember it is a wild animal.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 24, 2010)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/bigphotos/6596282.html

I found some info on this rare abnormal animal..from natonal geographic if anyones interested???


----------

